# Hymer B584 door locks



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anybody know if there are any security door locks that will fit on the Hymer type door. I did see that there was a stall at Shepton Mallett on Sunday but I'm not sure if any would fit.

We have an alarm fitted but would like the added security lock/s if there are any available.

Keith


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Try Here
Harrison Locks Ltd,
3 Pump St,
City Centre,
Worcester
WR1 2QX
01905 20999
Workshop Location:-
Astwood Bank,
near Redditch,
B96 6AY


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Abus Door Locks*

Hymers accessory division - Movera - www.movera.de (in English as well)
list Abus door locks. Part No is 78.340

Not cheap at eu 140.50 each - but they do fit into the proper place depending on the year of your Hymer.

As they use Abus brand, its possible that any Abus dealer might be able to help.

Cheers


----------



## lamperter (May 27, 2005)

*Have a look at this*

I use these and they work very well with my Hymer http://www.brightlock.com/about.html


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have you tried these... Caraloc

Or any of these...

marcleleisure

Johnny F


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 584 Doorlocks*

Peter Hambilton at Preston (Hymerdirect) fits Abus Heavy Duty locks. You could try ringing him to see if he can supply. Think that Dave Newell at Telford fits them as well.

Smick


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Our B584 had Abus locks fitted when we bought it. They double lock but can be opened & closed from the inside as well. Only drawback - if someone broke a window on the drivers door, they could reach in & unlock it.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

brandywine said:


> Our B584 had Abus locks fitted when we bought it. They double lock but can be opened & closed from the inside as well. Only drawback - if someone broke a window on the drivers door, they could reach in & unlock it.


If they were that determined to get in it wouldn't matter what lock you had on it I imagine..

Johnny F


----------

